# [EVDL] Electro Automotive



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

George, sorry to say, but you are one of many (myself included) who have not 
received their merchandise and cannot get any word about what is going on at 
EA. Mike Brown has the audacity to still post on this list about his 
workshops. If you check the Better Business Bureau you will see about a 
dozen unresolved cases pending.

Al


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "George Wagner" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 05, 2012 8:29 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Electro Automotive


> Does anyone know if Electro Automotive is still filling orders? Anyone
> receive their order recently? I placed an order in Aug 2011 and have 
> heard
> nothing from them since Oct 2011 (my repeated phone calls, emails, and
> registered letter have gone unanswered). I noticed Mike Brown frequents
> this discussion list, and that EA has their workshop scheduled this 
> weekend,
> so I guess they're still active. Any info or tips anyone can provide as 
> to
> the status of EA would be greatly appreciated. And, Mike, if you see 
> this,
> I would greatly appreciate knowing the disposition of my order.
>
> George Wagner
> 55 Sparrows Way
> Elkton, MD 21921
> (410) 398-6748
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Electro-Automotive-tp4446125p4446125.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Last post I saw from Mike Brown was back in Dec about taperlock
and I must have missed the announcement about a workshop.
I do recall a report at least a year ago after similar questions
about EA that Mike is not in good health and the economic
situation does not make it easy to transfer the business to
someone who can give EA the attention it deserves.
I can't speak for Mike or his partner Shari - I have just
followed their stories and articles since about 15 years,
first by downloading HomePower via dial-up line when I got
interested in Renewable Energy and EVs, then installed a
large PV system and later became active with my own EV.

There is likely a simple explanation why there is no 
response and I doubt that it helps to drive to their house 
in Santa Cruz and try to talk to them, it is probably better 
to await a report from someone visiting the workshop and 
chatting with Mike about his business and his health, so you 
know the story from the other side.

Note that I do not endorse anyone to make promises and not
follow up - people who know me will tell you how I will
try to keep my commitments: recently I did not show up for 
a volunteer event and the leader immediately worried that 
there must have been something serious. 
He was right, I was hit by a car the night before while walking home.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Al
Sent: Wednesday, March 07, 2012 7:41 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electro Automotive

George, sorry to say, but you are one of many (myself included) who have
not received their merchandise and cannot get any word about what is
going on at EA. Mike Brown has the audacity to still post on this list
about his workshops. If you check the Better Business Bureau you will
see about a dozen unresolved cases pending.

Al


----- Original Message -----
From: "George Wagner" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 05, 2012 8:29 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Electro Automotive


> Does anyone know if Electro Automotive is still filling orders?
Anyone
> receive their order recently? I placed an order in Aug 2011 and have 
> heard
> nothing from them since Oct 2011 (my repeated phone calls, emails, and
> registered letter have gone unanswered). I noticed Mike Brown
frequents
> this discussion list, and that EA has their workshop scheduled this 
> weekend,
> so I guess they're still active. Any info or tips anyone can provide
as 
> to
> the status of EA would be greatly appreciated. And, Mike, if you see 
> this,
> I would greatly appreciate knowing the disposition of my order.
>
> George Wagner
> 55 Sparrows Way
> Elkton, MD 21921
> (410) 398-6748
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
>
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Electro-Aut
omotive-tp4446125p4446125.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at

> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

